# mead monetary worth???



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Since you can't sell it without a lot of permits from the federal and state governments, it seems irrelevant... but I'm sure you can find some for sale somewhere.

A search on Goggle for "mead for sale" gets over a thousand hits.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

A vet tech?.....God bless ya! I just went back into private practice after a 3 year stint in grad school. I'm already goin' nuts and couldn't do it without the good help I get from my techs.


----------

